# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Lovebird παραπατάει. Ψάχνω πτηνιατρο επειγόντως !!!

## Λινα

Καλησπερα,

δε γραφτηκα τοσον καιρο στο φορουμ γιατι δεν τα παω καλα μ'αυτα τα πραγματα συνηθως. Τωρα ομως δεν ξερω που αλλου να απευθυνθω. Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τη βοηθεια.

Ενα απο τα lovebirds μου (3-4 χρονων) δεν ειναι καλα εδω και 2 βδομαδες. Μη με ρωτησετε τι ακριβως ειχε, παντως κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα χωρις να ειναι κατι συγκεκριμενο - περα απο το οτι πιθανον κοιμοταν λιγο παρα πανω. Το προσεξα, πηγαμε τα περιττωματα στον πτηνιατρο (δεν την πηρα μαζι μου γιατι φανταστηκα καποια λοιμωξη - εχουμε ξαναπερασει δυσκολες λοιμωξεις, εχει πολλα πουλια η γειτονια και το μπαλκονι μας). Δεν φανηκε ξεκαθαρα κατι, μας ειπε να παμε για επαναλληπτικη σε 3 βδομαδες, ειπαμε καλα, φανηκε να ειναι καλυτερα για λιγο. Αλλα σιγα σιγα αρχισε να παραπαταει, να ειναι ασταθης στα ποδια της, να μην ερχεται καν για λιχουδιες. Σημερα προσπαθουσε να ξυθει και δεν τα καταφερνε, επεφτε. Πινει νερο κανονικα, πιθανον τρωει λιγοτερο ομως, και δεν παιζει, δεν κανει μπανιο ουτε ερχεται οταν παμε να την παιξουμε. Δεν φταρνιζεται, αναπνεει κανονικα, δεν εχει εκκρισεις, τα περιττωματα φαινονται μαλλον κανονικα. Εχει αρχισει να μου φαινεται πως το φτερωμα της δεν γυαλιζει οπως συνηθως, αλλα μπορει και να βλεπω παπακια, εχω αγχωθει.

Εχουμε ψιλοτρελαθει, γιατι απο τα λιγα που ξερω ολα λενε πως ειναι καποιος ογκος. Δε θελω να περιμενω αλλο, αλλα ο πτηνιατρος μας ειναι στο εξωτερικο μεχρι την αλλη βδομαδα. Η γραμματεας μας συνεστησε μια αλλη κτηνιατρο που ομως δε φαινεται να ξερει απο πουλια.

Να ηρεμησω και να περιμενω μεχρι τη Δευτερα ή εχει δικιο το ενστικτο μου που λεει οτι τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ σοβαρα;

Επισης, αν θυμαμαι καλα υπαρχει καποια λιστα πτηνιατρων για θεσσαλονικη, μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου τη στειλει γιατι δεν τα καταφερνω να βρω αλλον γιατρο;

Συγνωμη για τη μακρηγορια, ευχαριστω και παλι εκ των προτερων για οποια βοηθεια.

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω αμεσα με πμ οτι εχουμε 

παραλληλα δες αυτο και οτι μπορεις ,μας το λες

*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.*μηπως μπορουμε μεχρι να το δει γιατρος να σε βοηθησουμε

----------


## Λινα

ΥΓ. Διαβασα το αρθρο για το "χρονο", μερικες προσθετες σημειωσεις:

1. Τρωει συσκευασμενη τροφη που μας συνεστησε ο πτηνιατρος, αλλα δεν τα εχουμε καταφερει ακομα με φρεσκα φρουτα και λαχανικα.
2. Αλλαζουμε νερο καθε μερα μια φορα τουλαχιστον.
3. Τα συμπτωματα τα ειπαμε.
4.  Με την καθαρισμο του κλουβιου επιδεχομαστε βελτιωση, αλλα πανω απο μια  φορα τη βδομαδα δεν παει, ποτιστρες καθαριζονται καθε μερα, μαζι με τις  ταιστρες αλλαζονται και μπαινουν στο πλυντηριο τακτικα, τα παιχνιδια κτλ  αλλαζονται και καθαριζονται επισης μια στο τοσο (2-3 βδομαδες, μηνα).  Μια μετρια κατασταση για την οποια εχουμε τυψεις, θα ελεγα.
5. Ειναι  σε εσωτερικο χωρο, 2 lovebirds, σε αρκετα μεγαλο κλουβι. Ηταν και τα δυο  ταλαιπωρημενα πουλια οταν τα πηραμε, η μεγαλη που ειναι αρρωστη ειναι  απο τριτο χερι και ενω αφηνουμε ανοιχτο το κλουβι που και που, σπανια  βγαινουν εξω. Το δουλευουμε.

Φωτογραφιες δυσκολα, σημερα παντως αδυνατον, ειναι  χαλασμενο το κινητο και δεν εχω ψηφιακη. Παντως οι κουτσουλιες εμενα μου  φαινονται οκ και την προγουμενη βδομαδα στην εξεταση δε φανηκε κατι.  Στιγματα δεν φαινεται να εχει.

----------


## Λινα

Σ'ευχαριστω, προσθεσα τις πληροφοριες, παιρνω τηλεφωνα μπας και βρω ακρη για σημερα.

----------


## jk21

τι παρελθον εχει απο αρρωστιες και τι φαρμακα εχουν χορηγηθει στο παρελθον ή προσφατα;

----------


## Λινα

Το μεγαλυτερο μας προβλημα ηταν με τα κοκκιδια, καναμε μηνες και δοκιμασαμε διαφορα φαρμακα για να περασει. Δε θυμαμαι τα ονοματα τωρα. Γενικα επειδη κανουν τσεκαπ καθε  εξαμηνο το αργοτερο κι επειδη ο πτηνιατρος μας ειναι καλος, κανω αυτα που μου λεει και μετα τα ξεχναω. Δε βοηθαει αυτο τωρα βεβαια.

- Α, και πριν 3 βδομαδες καναμε την κλασσικ θεραπεια για τα σκουληκακια, 1 μερα tainiayzn, 3 μερες βιταμινες

----------


## jk21

σου εδινε μηπως baycox και αν ναι καθε αγωγη ποσες μερες κρατουσε ; ειχε επαναληψη; πως διεγνωσκε τα κοκκιδια; με τι συμπτωματα το πηγαινες στο γιατρο ,αλλες φορες που εβρισκε κοκκιδια ; 


θελω να μας ενημερωσεις αν τελικα πας σε γιατρο σημερα ,αλλιως πρεπει να βρεις τροπο να βγαλεις φωτο στην κοιλια (να φαινεται το δερμα με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα ) και τις κουτσουλιες

----------


## Λινα

Φευγουμε σε 10 λεπτα για γιατρο, ακουσε τα συμπτωματα και ειπε να μην περιμενουμε. Εκανε αγωγη και με baycox, δε θυμαμαι ποσο συχνα, την επαναλαβαμε, επιασε στη μια οχι στην αλλη, μετα καναμε μια αλλη θεραπεια με ενα φαρμακο που εγραφε πανω οτι ηταν βασικα για σκυλια (εχω πολυ κακη μνημη). Ολο κρατησε τρεις μηνες μεχρι να καθαρισει. Διαγνωση απο τα τεστ που εκανε στις κουτσουλιες βασικα, αλλα τις ειχαμε παει και να τις δει. Συμπτωματα συνηθως ξεκινουσαν με τα συνηθισμενα (αλλαγες στον υπνο, τη διαθεση και το φαγητο), αλλα ειχε και προβληματα με δυσπνοια και εκκρισεις. Αυτα, θα σας πω περισσοτερα οταν γυρισουμε απ'το γιατρο. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

ΕΦΥΓΕΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Θα τα πουμε οταν γυρισεις

----------


## Λινα

Επεστρεψα πολυ μπερδεμενη. Τα καλα νεα ειναι οτι δεν βρηκε (προς στιγμη,  οπως ειπε) τιποτα νευρολογικο, και δεν βρηκε τιποτα ανησυχητικο και  στην ψηλαφιση. Εκανε δοιαρροια πρωτη φορα σημερα το απογευμα ακριβως  πριν παμε στο γιατρο και εκανε μικροβιολογικη επιτοπου ο γιατρος.  Διεγνωσε τζαρντιαση (απο το παρασιτο τζαρντια), που μας προβληματισε,  και υποψιαζετε οτι υπαρχει μια περιπτωση να εχει καποια ελλειψη  ασβεστιου. Συνεστησε να τις βαλουμε σε χωρια κλουβια (εξακολουθω μετα  απο πολλες ερωτησεις να μην εχω καταλαβει γιατι). Οπως μας ειπε η  ασταθεια ειτε σχετιζετε με την ελλειψη ασβεστιου, ειτε ειναι το πολυ  σπανια βιβλιογραφικα καταχωρμενο φαινομενο να εχει περασει αυτο το  παρασιτο στον εγκεφαλο - ειτε δεν ξερουμε ακριβως. Η αληθεια ειναι πως  οταν την ειδε φαινοταν καλυτερα. Ηταν λιγο ασταθης και λιγο κοιμισμενη,  αλλα οχι τα περιεργα εξτριμ πραγματα που μας φρικαραν το πρωι.

Μας  εγραψε ασβεστιο, neurobion (1/4 tabl. σε 100ml νερου/μερα) και Flagyl  (0,1ml σε 100ml νερου). Μας ειπε επισης να απολυμανουμε το κλουβι.

Μας  προβληματιζει ενα παρασιτο που μας ειπε οτι μπορει να το κολλησε μονο  απο αμεση επαφη με κουτσουλιες αλλου αρρωστου πουλιου, σε ενα πουλι που  εξεταζονται οι κουτσουλιες του καθε 5-6 μηνες. Ή ο ενας γιατρος δεν το  ειδε επι δυο χρόνια (τοτε πηραμε τη δευτερη - και κρατησαμε κανονικα  καραντινα για παραπανω απο τον προτεινομενο χρονο γιατι δεν ηταν καλα  οταν την πηραμε), ή ο αλλος γιατρος ειδε κατι που δεν ηταν εκει. Ή  κατι  δεν μας λενε σωστα. Ή - δεν ξερω τι να πω.

Η πιθανη ελλειψη  ασβεστιου ακουγεται φυσιολογικη, τους τελευταιους 3 μηνες δεν τους  βαλαμε σουπιοκοκαλο γιατι μου τελειωσαν και δεν εβρισκα στο πετ σοπ και  εν πασει περιπτωσει το αμελησα. Επισης δεν τρωνε τα φρουτα και τα  λαχανικα τους, και φυσικα ειχε δικιο και αυτος ο γιατρος οπως και ο  αλλος οτι πρεπει να προσπαθησουμε παραπανω. Θα το κανουμε.

Το  κλουβι δεν το καταλαβαινω. Θα ειναι μεγαλο στρες και για τις δυο, και  δεν μου αρεσει η ιδεα να στρεσαρω τοσο ενα αποδυναμωμενο παπαγαλακι.  Οπως μας ειπε το παρασιτο μεταδιδετε μονο αν φαει τα κοπρανα (δεν εχω  δει καμια τους ποτε να κανει κατι τετοιο). Αφου θα απολυμαινω το κλουβι  φανατικα αυτες τις βδομαδες και αφου ειναι ενα παρασιτο που απ'οτι μας  λεει το εχει δυο (!?) χρονια ηδη γιατι δεν μπορει να το εχει κολλησει  αλλιως, και αφου το παρασιτο το εφερε η μικρη (η οποια φαινεται να ειναι  μια χαρα) και αφου ειναι τοσα χρονια μαζι - γιατι να τις ταλαιπωρησω  ετσι; Αναρωτιεμαι αν ειναι απλως η default συμβουλη για να ειναι  καλυμμενος αμα και αν. Ακουγεται καπως, αλλά πραγματικα δεν το  καταλαβαινω.

Οποιος ξερει κατι ας μας διαφωτισει. Το μονο σιγουρο  ειναι οτι τη Δευτερα θα την παω και στο κανονικο μας γιατρο για την  επαναληπτικη, δε θα περιμενω να περασουν οι δυο εβδομαδες. Τις ξερει απο  τη μερα που τις πηρα, ξερει ολο το ιστορικο και θελω ν'ακουσω τι θα μου  πει.

----------


## jk21

ξερεις οτι δεν ξερω τον πρωτο γιατρο σου και ξερεις οτι δεν μπορω να μαντεψω ποιον απο ολους της λιστας εχεις τελικα παει τωρα 


 εχω την εντυπωση ομως οτι πρεπει 100 % να ακουσεις τον γιατρο που πηγες τωρα .ειδικα για το θεμα της απολυμανσης και του διαχωρισμου των πουλιων .Δεν σου ζητησε να εξετασει κουτσουλια απο το αλλο; 

για τον προηγουμενο γιατρο ,οσο δεν ξερω το ιστορικο ακριβως ,δεν θελω να εχω γνωμη αυτη τη στιγμη .Ομως με προβληματιζει οτι δυσκολευτηκατε σε παπαγαλο να αντιμετωπισετε κοκκιδια ... τα καναρινια και οι παπαγαλοι δεν ειναι ιθαγενη ,να ειναι ευαισθητα σαν πουλια και να επιστρεφουν σε αυξημενο αριθμο τα κοκκιδια απο το στρες της αιχμαλωσιας και μονο

----------


## Λινα

Ως μικρο ευχαριστω, για τη γρηγορη απαντηση οταν ψαχναμε γιατρο, βρηκα  μια φωτο στον υπολγιστη να σας συστησω τα κοριτσια μας: Η μεγαλη ειναι η  Τίκου που επιθεωρει το βασιλειο της πολυ ευχαριστημενη, και η μικρη μας  είναι η Κίκου (Kikuyuu - "τρυφερο χρυσανθεμο" στα γιαπονεζικα,  ταιριαζει με της μεγαλης και της παει, ειναι η ευαισθητουλα μας,  τρομαζει και με τη σκια της). Της μεγαλης το ονομα σημαινει "διασημη"  (μεγαλο αστερι που λεμε), και της παει επισης πολυ, οπως ευκολα  διαπιστωνει κανεις. Ελπιζω να της εχουμε μαζι μας για πολλα χρονια ακομα. Και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## Λινα

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Λινα

Γιατι πρεπει να τις χωρισουμε; Σοβαρα τωρα, αυτο δεν το εχω καταλαβει. Μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις το σκεπτικο;

Τα κοκκιδια τον ειχαν προβληματισει πολυ τον γιατρο μας (απο τον οποιο ειμαι παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενη πρεπει να πω, και μου φαινεται να εχει μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια απο το δευτερο με πουλια), γιατι μας ειπε οτι ηταν πρωτη φορα που ειχε αντιμετωπισει τοσα προβληματα. Τι να πω κι εγω, τοσα χρονια εχω δυο χαρουμενα πουλια και οτι ειχαμε το αντιμετωπισαμε. Αυτο με το παρασιτο μας βγηκε απο αριστερα. Κουτσουλιες εξετασε απο το κλουβι, ειναι μαζι, αλλα η διαρροια ηταν της μεγαλης, ημουνα μπροστα. Αρα γιατι μου ειπε να βαλω φαρμακο μονο στη μια; Γιατι αυτη μονο εχει συμπτωματα. Εχω μπερδευτει.

ΥΓ. Το τελευταιο τηλ της λιστας δεν ισχυει, πηρα και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ασχολουνται με πουλια. Αν θες και μπορω σου στελνω πμ σε ποιον πηγαινω.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι πραγματικα κουκλιτσα! λατρευω τα φισερακια. ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα με την μικρουλα και να τιποτα να μην σας ξαναταλαιπωρησει.

----------


## jk21

Λινα για να ελαχιστοποιηθουν οι κινδυνοι να περασει (αν δεν υπαρχει ) το παρασιτο και στο αλλο πουλι .Το οτι στο ζητηση ,ενισχυει την πεποιθηση μου οτι κατι πραγματικα ειδε .Αλλιως αν σου ελεγε ψεματα (εχουν υπαρξει περιγραφες μελων που πιστευω γιατροι κανουν και αυτο .... ) δεν θα τον απασχολουσε να τα χωρισεις ... 

δεν ξερω και δεν μπορω να πω κατι περισσοτερο για τον γιατρο που ειχες τοσο καιρο 

Ναι στειλε ποιο ατομο εννοεις για να μην σβησουμε καποιο απο λαθος ,επειδη η λιστα χωριζετε σε κεντρα,νοσοκομεια,γιατρους 

ασχετο και ισως σχετικο ... εχεις ακουσει το πουλακι ποτε ποτε να βγαζει καμμια ξαφνικη κραυγη χωρις λογο ;

----------


## jk21

να ξερεις επισης οτι και τα κοκκιδια (αν υπαρχουν ) μεταφερονται πολυ ευκολα σε πουλια που συγκατοικουν

----------


## Λινα

Οχι κραυγες δεν εχω ακουσει. Γενικα οι μικρες μου ειναι ησυχες (εκτος απο το πρωι και οταν πανε για υπνο), αλλη η Τικου παραειναι ησυχη απο τοτε που αρρωστησε.

Τα κοκκιδια τα ειχαν και οι δυο, απλως στη μια επιασε κατευθειαν το Baycox, και στην αλλη δοκιμασαμε 2-3 φαρμακα μεχρι να δουμε γιατρεια. Θα σας ενημερωσω σιγουρα τι θα μου πει κι ο αλλος, και αν ειναι θα ξεθαψω το μικρο κλουβι απο την αποθηκη, αν και με στεναχωρει η ιδεα. Η μικρη παθαινει λαλα ακομη κι οταν η μεγαλη βγαινει απλως να πεταξει.

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά, μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## YELLOW

Λίνα δεν ασχολούμαι με παπαγάλους αλλά με καναρίνια , αλλά εάν θα θυμάται και ο Δημήτρης παρόμοιο πρόβλημα αστάθειας είχα σε μια θυληκιά μου το οποίο μου κράτησε μεν ταλαιπωρία 1,5 με 2 μηνες αλλα το θετικό είναι ότι το πουλάκι επανήλθε και μάλλον προρχόταν απο την έλλειψη ασβεστίου (ήταν έπειτα απο 3 γέννες το καλοκαίρι). Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα βοηθούσε η χορήγηση ασβεστίου θεωρώ , όμως  τι ακριβώς δεν γνωρίζω ούτε μπορώ να προτείνω. Ελπίζω γρήγορη ανάρρωση .

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη αυτο ηταν το σχετικο thread  και το παραθετω εδω για να το δει και η Λινα 

*Καναρίνι-αστάθεια βαδίσματος.*

----------


## Sophie

Είναι και οι δύο πανέμορφες! Και μην ανησυχείς για το πουλάκι, καλά θα γίνει...!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Λινα

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες. Το νημα το ειχα διαβασει τις μερες  που εψαχνα (μαζι με πολλα αλλα), και το ειχα αναφερει και στο γιατρο που  συμφωνησε οτι καλο ειναι να προσθεσουμε και ασβεστιο στο νερο (το  κανουμε). Παρ'ολα αυτα, και ενω για 2-3 μερες φαινοταν λιγο καλυτερα,  σημερα ειναι παλι συνεχεια στην ποτιστρα και στην ταιστρα η καλη μου,  την πηρε ο υπνος εκει καποια στιγμ. Παραπαταει λιγοτερο, αλλα ειχαμε  παλι κατι γλιστρηματα, παει λιγο σα ζαλισμενο κοτοπουλακι. Μπορει να  ειναι και απ'το ληθαργο, τι να πω. Πιανεται η καρδια μου.

Ξαναμιλησα  με το γιατρο που την ειδε, και λεει πως πιθανον δεν παιρνει αρκετη  ποσοτητα απο το φαρμακο (που μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι πινει πολυ νερο).  Μου συστησε να της το δινω απο το στομα, αλλα ρε παιδια ενω βγαινει εξω  δεν ειναι μαθημενη στο χερι και δεν ειμαστε κι εμεις μαθημενοι πως να  την πιανουμε, πως θα το κανω αυτο δυο φορες τη μερα; Εδω ο γιατρος και  εκανε αμαν να της το δωσει. Ασε που τις επομενες μερες φευγω την ωρα που  ξυπνανε και γυρναω αφου κοιμηθουν κι ο φιλος μου κατηγορματικα αρνειται  να την βγαζει δυο φορες τη μερα για φαρμακο (μονο που δεν σκοτωσε το  γιατρο οταν της εδινε το φαρμακο κι αυτη τσιριζε σας τρελη). Ο κανονικος  μας γιατρος επιστρεφει αυριο επιτελους, και θα τον παρω τηλεφωνο να δω  τι θα μου πει κι αυτος

Διαβασα παντως εντωμεταξυ πως η τζαρντιαση  συχνα ειναι δυσκολο να εντοπιστει μικροσκοπικα και οι κουτσουλιες  πρεπει να ειναι παρα πολυ φρεσκες (που ισως εξηγει γιατι ο πρωτος  γιατρος δεν τη βρηκε πριν 2 βδομαδες). Το αλλο που με προβληματιζει  ειναι πως νεες ερευνες λενε πως το Flagyl δεν λειτουργει καλα εναντια  σ'αυτο το παρασιτο (το 40% ειναι ανησυχητικο ποσοστο).

Αυτα τα νεα μας για σημερα. Ελπιζω τις επομενες μερες να εχω κατι καλυτερο να σας πω.

*Για  οποιον θελει να διαβασει περισσοτερα για τη τζιαρντιαση, μερικες απο τις  σελιδες που με βοηθησαν (και δε με καθησυχσαν) οσο εψαχνα:

http://www.avianweb.com/giardia.html
http://lakelandbirdkeepers.co.uk/gia...hat_can_ca.htm
http://www.naturalbird.com/mcwatters/giardiasis.htm

Ειχα  διαβασει επισης μια ερευνα για το Flagyl ειδικα που τωρα δεν τη βρισκω,  που ελεγε λεπτομερειες για το πως το παρασιτο εχει γινει πιο ανθεκτικο  στο συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο. Εμενα παντως η καλη μου δεν εχει τα  περισσοτερα απο τα συμπτωματα που αναφερουν (κραυγες, προβληματα με το  φτερωμα περα απο καποια ελλειψη λαμψης, κτλ).

ΥΓ. Τι γνωμη εχετε για τη ριγανη; Να το προσπαθησουμε;

----------


## jk21

ολα τα φαρμακα αν γινεται καταχρηση ,αργα ή γρηγορα κανουν τους κακους μικροοργανισμους ανθεκτικους σε αυτα .το θεμα ειναι ποια εναλλακτικη λυση προτεινανε; 

η αυξημενη ζητηση νερου ,δειχνει λοιμωξη ή ανεπαρκεια  στα νεφρα ή διαβητη

----------


## Λινα

Και φυσικα τα πραγματα ηρθαν οπως φοβομασταν. Οι γιατροι διαφωνουν. Εν  τω μεταξυ η Τικου χειροτερευει αντι να καλυτερευει. Σημερα εκανε και  εμετο. Σταματησα τα φαρμακα:

Ο πρωτος μας γιατρος επεστρεψε, του  μιλησα απο το τηλεφωνο και ο φιλος μου του πηγε τις κουτσουλιες για την  επαναληπτικη για να μη στρεσαριστει παλι η μικρη αν δεν ειναι  απαραιτητο. Και οχι απλως δε βρηκε giardia αλλα του γυρισαν τα ματια  οταν ειπαμε για το Flagyl. Βρηκε αιμα και πετραδακια στις κουτσουλιες  (εγω δουλευα ολη μερα, οποτε δεν το ειδα απο πρωτο χερι). Το Flagyl λεει  ειναι παρα πολυ δυνατο σκοτωνει τα παντα και πρεπει να περιμενουμε 5  μερες να καθαρισει πριν κανουμε οτιδηποτε. Μετα θα δωσουμε λεει  προβιοτικα για να ρυθμισουμε την ανισορροπια και μετα θα δουμε. Λεει πως  περα απο αυτη την ανισορροπια βρηκε μονο ταινια (για την οποια πηραν  tainiazyn τα χριστουγεννα, που λεει μαλλον δεν επιασε λογω της  ανισοοροπιας). Και μεχρι την Τεταρτη τι κανουμε; τον ρωτησα. Κι εγω  ανησυχω, μου απαντησε, αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα  μεχρι τοτε, περιμενουμε να δουμε πως θα τα παει.

Τωρα ολη αυτη η  (ανισορροπη να την πω; ) κουβεντα απο το τηλεφωνο και στη δουλεια (ο  φιλος μου δε μιλαει καλα ελληνικα) και επρεπε να κλεισω γιατι ειχα  πελατες, οποτε ο,τι καταλαβατε καταλαβα. Πρεπει να τον ξαναπαρω τηλεφωνο  αυριο το πρωι να μου τα ξαναπει. Εν ολιγης, ηταν απλως μια  γαστροεντερικη ανισορροπια και ταινια, λεει, και τη σοβαρη ζημια την  εκανε το Flagyl. Σοβαρα τωρα; (Η αληθεια ειναι, τη Verselle ή οπως τη  λενε τη βρισκω μονο σε ενα δυο μερη και θελει αυτοκινητο που δεν εχω,  και οταν τελειωσαν οι παρακαταθηκες μας πηραμε για μερικες βδομαδες  τροφη για παπαγαλακια απο το σουπερμαρκετ. Πρωτη φορα σε τρια χρονια, για ενα μηνα μονο. Ειναι δυνατον να ηταν αυτο ολο και ο αλλος γιατρος να μην ξερει τι λεει; Υποδεεστερη τροφη και ελλειψη ασβεστιου για 1 μηνα, λαθος φαρμακα, και τωρα  βγαζουμε δε βγαζουμε τις επομενες πεντε μερες; Απ'τη μια μου ερχεται  τρελα, απ'την αλλη με τρωνε οι τυψεις.) Επομενως φροντιζουμε τη  θερμοκρασια και να ειναι ολα οσο γινεται απολυμασμενα, την κραταμε ηρεμη  και κραταμε την αναπνοη μας;

Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα. Αν  καποιος εχει αποψη απο πρωτο χερι για τους πτηνιατρους της Θεσσαλονικης  ας μου στειλει παρακαλω πολυ ενα πμ, θα ημουν ευγνωμων για μια ακομα γνωμη  γιατι εμεις τα εχουμε δει ολα. Εξακολουθω να εμπιστευομαι το γιατρο μας,  νομιζω. Αλλά. Πολλα αλλά.

----------


## jk21

Aν συνεχιστει ο εμετος ,μην τον ψαχνεις στο flagyl .Ολα τα φαρμακα εχουν παρενεργειες και δεν σου αποκλειω να εχει σχεση ,αλλα θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να σου ελεγε ο γιατρος σου τι προτεινει εναλλακτικα του φαρμακου αυτου ,για τριχομοναδες και giardia 

Tα πετραδακια που βρεθηκαν στην κουτσουλια; δινεις grit τριμμενο  ή καποια πετρα με grit ; αν ναι εξαφανισε το σκευασμα ειτε γιατι τρωει απο κακη συνηθεια ,πανω απο οσο προλαβαινει να απορροφησει ο οργανισμος ,ειτε ειναι απο πυριτικο και οχι ασβεστολιθικο υλικο και οχι καταλληλο για παπαγαλο .Για περιστερια ισως ... 

το αιμα και η αυξημενη καταναλωση νερου ,μαλλον εχουν αμεση σχεση και ισως δειχνουν το πραγματικο προβλημα 

αυξημενη ποσοτητα εστω και αν διαλυεται στο στομαχι ,ισως εχει ευθυνη και για αλατα στα νεφρα και για την αυξημενη καταναλωση νερου 


να ζητησεις να σου εξηγησει πως βρεθηκε η ταινια στα πουλια σου και με τι ξενιστη .Πως ηρθε δηλαδη απο το πουθενα ,προσφατα στα πουλια σου .Αν ηταν απο καιρο θα ειχαν ηδη καρινιασει ....


δεν ειμαι πια καθολου σιγουρος ουτε για giardia ,ουτε για ταινια  ....

----------


## Λινα

Εγω να δεις ποσο σιγουρη δεν ειμαι.

Βαζω αμμο (shell sand),  Versele Laga παλι, κι αυτο με συμβουλη του γιατρου, εδω και 3 χρονια.  Τους αρεσει να παιζουν κατω που και που, και την αλλαζουμε τακτικα. Την  κοψαμε κι αυτη σημερα, μεχρι νεωτερας εφημεριδες. Για την ταινια δινουμε  Tainiazyn οπως σου ειχα πει, μια μερα καθε 3 μηνες και μετα 3 μερες  βιταμινες. Ειχε βρει και στη μια και στην αλλη ταινια οταν τις πηραμε,  τοτε που ηταν ακομα χωρια, και μετα μια ακομα φορα, οταν ειχαν και τα  κοκκιδια.

Αναρωτιεμαι συνεχεια αν επρεπε απλως να μην ειχα παει  στον αλλο γιατρο. Ο δικος μας παντα επιμενει δεν τα ταλαιπωρουμε και δεν  τα αγχωνουμε αναιτια, πανω απ'ολα η διατροφη, δε φορτωνουμε φαρμακα,  και καλα δε μας βγηκε ως τωρα; 

Ας περασει αυτη η τρομαρα, και θα γινω υποδειγματικη μανα, τωρα εχω και καπου να παιρνω συμβουλες και ιδεες.

Παντως  ευχαριστω για τη συμπαρασταση και που καθεστε και μ'ακουτε τοσες μερες.  Να πανε ολα καλα και θα μεινω να τα λεμε. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εσυ να  τρελαινεσαι απ'την αγωνια και οι γυρω σου να σε κοιτανε σα να χαζεψες.  Κι αντε να τους πεισεις πως δεν εισαι ελεφαντας.

----------


## koukoulis

Όπως και να χει το ζήτημα, πραγματικά αν κάποιος από Θεσσαλονίκη γνωρίζει κι εμπιστεύεται αξιόπιστο πτηνίατρο, ας στείλει στη Λινά ενα μήνυμα, έστω για μια ακόμη γνώμη, μια και ο γιατρός της λέει οτι τις επόμενες ημέρες δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι, ενώ μπορεί οι επόμενες ημέρες να είναι κρίσιμες κι έρχεται και ΣΚ.

----------


## jk21

Λινα οταν συνεχιζει να εχει ταινια (δεν το αποκλειω αν την ειχε εξ αρχης ... αν την ειχε ... ) θα επρεπε πριν απο ολα να δει ο γιατρος ,γιατι η τακτικοτατη χρηση λεβαμιζολης δεν την εξαλειφει οριστικα και να επιλεξει εναλλακτικο φαρμακο ....

----------

